# NY Bread Question



## Barb L. (Jan 1, 2007)

Need some help, my bread has gone past the 24hrs. (I think) I want to finish it tomorrow - what can I do ?


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 1, 2007)

Give it a shot....mine's gone past 24 hrs several times.  It fell in the bowl and I was nervous but rose again during the 2 hr rise.  This bread is very forgiving, very very forgiving.  

Bake it!


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 1, 2007)

BUT, why not stir it a bit in the bowl with some flour,  set the timer for 2 hrs then bake in the hot pot.


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 1, 2007)

Point is I want to bake tomorrow- sorryyy!.


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 1, 2007)

Try putting it in the frig....bring it out for the 2 hr rise. I think it would be fine.


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Half Baked, will try it !


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 1, 2007)

<--------not a baker


----------

